# Why do maine coons usually beep rather than meow?



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Why do maine coons usually beep rather than meow?

Similarly, why does their meow make them sound like they are extremely young kittens even when they are older than that?

Also, why is it that other breeds of cats do not have these same traits yet maine coons do?

When maine coons do beep, what does it mean? 

Mine usually beeps when she is running or jumping anywhere, and only meows when she is hungry or scared.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I know lots of cats that have the beep type meow that aren't maine coons. I think a meow is kind of a cat finger print. All of my cats have had a very unique sounding meow. I don't think the meow has anything to do with her breed and is just part of who she is as a kitty.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gracie always chirps when we talk to her, or when she jumps down from somewhere, or when she hears us call her from another room...The only time she really meows (_and_ meows _and_ meows !!! :roll:...) is when her food is being prepared.

 Fran


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

I can explain the beeping sound.









That cat is not actually a Maine ****... or a cat. I'd return it to the shelter and get a refund.

JK! But yes, I love that Maine Coons are such BIG kitties with such TINY voices! Super cute. Its like a furry like Mike Tyson, minus rageahol addiction.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha, nice one Ducman! :crazy

All three of my kitties have different meows. Samantha is loud, loud, loud, and just wants to talk to you or make herself known. Alice's meow is almost like a bark, it's very sharp and quick, or she trills. And my biggest girl Rochelle, makes the tiniest sounds known to catdom...like Ducman said, it's like Mike Tyson, haha!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs doesn't speak much and, when she does, she sounds like a cat with laryngitis! Abby's nickname is Chairman Mao, because when she mews, it sounds like she's saying "Mao". She also utters a high-pitched squeak when she wants something. Now and again, Abby will also give me a "silent meow", meaning she opens her mouth to say meow, but no sound comes out, which is SO sweet. When cats do that, I understand they actually are making a sound, but the sound is so high-pitched that we humans can't hear it.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

My two Maine coons are the only of my 5 cats who "beep" and yes it is really odd because they are huge hahaha


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The sound you're hearing is actually called a chirp and is one of the hallmarks of the Maine **** breed...they all chirp and also trill. It's a characteristic that has been bred into the line.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I call Charlee *R2D2*, because that's who she sounds like half the time. I think it's adorable.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Susan said:


> Abby's nickname is Chairman Mao, because when she mews, it sounds like she's saying "Mao".


We call Sinatra that too


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

Our Wizard is beebing and chirping too. He also makes this cute "kurr-kurr"-soud. It's not purring, it's somekind of weird meow. 

He's cute little sounds seem very weird to me, because I used to live with my vokal Siamese. They do know how tho make a sound .


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

Susan said:


> Abby will also give me a "silent meow", meaning she opens her mouth to say meow, but no sound comes out, which is SO sweet. When cats do that, I understand they actually are making a sound, but the sound is so high-pitched that we humans can't hear it.


Charlie never makes a noise, just does this silent meow. Mind you, he's not a Maine ****, but this is normal?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy often purrs so loud that he sounds just like a pig oinking. Silly kitty.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Our 2 Maine Coons chirp & trill mostly but what gets me is both our boys are soprano. Bentley, our alpha, on the other hand has no meow but a baritone quack and grummph


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Susan said:


> ....when she mews, it sounds like she's saying "Mao".


Heh. That's how my guy's name changed from Utu to MowMow. He's a 'Mao-er' as well. In fact he's sitting on the bed watching me and I KNOW if I make eye contact for more than a few seconds I'll get a loud "MOW!"

I get the chirping as well when I call him. If he's sleeping and I stroke him. He chirps loudly and reaches his paws out to me. Such a heart melter.

I also get huffs. When he's bugging me for something and I don't produce fast enough he paces and lets out heavy huffs through his nose. It always cracks me up (and it works, I give him what he wants).


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay the Raggies does a MEEP and a trill. She was louder before I added Mia. I think she wants to talk to me without the energetic little one butting in.

Mia is a Siamese. There's a whole vocabulary there. Anything but silence.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

mrsKoach said:


> Charlie never makes a noise, just does this silent meow. Mind you, he's not a Maine ****, but this is normal?


Yes...perfectly normal. He's meowing in a very high pitch that is not audible to the human ear. I find it so endearing when Abby gives me a silent meow!


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

Susan said:


> Yes...perfectly normal. He's meowing in a very high pitch that is not audible to the human ear. I find it so endearing when Abby gives me a silent meow!


Thank you Susan. My 5yo says says she can hear a very low noise when he does it. It is definitely not audible to my ear. Either way, I don't mind.


----------

